# Past Posts



## Keith Adkins (Apr 21, 2006)

Can someone tell/show me how to retrieve my past essages/post please
Thanks
Keith


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Top right - click on your Avatar; 
On the drop down menu click on My Profile;
Click on Discussions and scroll down...

For PMs, from drop down menu click on Conversations. 

Obviously you can't find comments on pictures because you can't search for pictures.


----------



## Irvingman (Jan 29, 2006)

Click on your icon on the right hand side of the top dark band, a drop down menu will appear. Click on conversations and your past posts will appear.
John.


----------



## Irvingman (Jan 29, 2006)

Mad Landsman said:


> Top right - click on your Avatar;
> On the drop down menu click on My Profile;
> Click on Discussions and scroll down...
> 
> ...



Sorry Malcolm I was incorrect in my directions.


----------

